# conexion l293 con pwm para control de velocidad



## mauriciopacheco12 (Ene 19, 2011)

me podrian ayudar el problema es el siguiente tengo un sistema de compuertas digitales que me manejan 2 motores el m1 motor 1 adelante, m2 motor 2 adelante, m3 motor 1 atras, m4 motor 2 atras, bueno utilize un l293 pero para controlar la velocidad de los motores pienso utilizar un pwm pero como los conecto los dos??? los motores son de cc pequeños pero no se como integrar esos dos sistemas gracias espero respuesta gracias 
tension de alimentacion 5v
el robotsito posee 2 sensores de ldr y 2 de swicheo esas son las entradas del sistema gracias espero respuesta


----------



## Randy (Ene 19, 2011)

conecta la señal PWM al eneable y controlas con las señales (valga la redundancia) de sentido

y el eneable es comun, saludos .


----------



## babasonikomon (Nov 28, 2011)

grcias me diste la idea que nececitaba


----------

